
Adventures with DIY Dual Extrusion - penagwin
https://blog.paullang.pw/diy-dual-extrusion/
======
penagwin
This is one of my first blog posts about this, hoping that somebody might like
it!

I've had other suggestions for using two independent carriages instead of the
single carriage. Any feed back is great!

------
0xffff2
Am I the only one who finds the animated penguin way to distracting to finish
the article?

~~~
ShakataGaNai
Yea. It's cute and all but.... adblock'd it.

~~~
penagwin
Aww, I'll slow it down, and add a button to pause it? Would that help? I like
it's animation...

Or a way to hide the sidebar?

~~~
chris_st
Yes please to no animation at all as an option. It's incredibly distracting.

~~~
cglace
I read the whole thing and didn't notice the penguin until I read your
comment.

